# Aale richtig abstechen



## tintenklecks (27. Juni 2005)

*Hallo.Kann mir einer von euch sagen,wie man einen Aal am besten Tot bekommt?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Irgendwie sind diese Schlangen ziemlich hart im nehmen und nach dem abstechen,springen die immer noch aus dem Eimer und das noch viele Stunden später.Kopf ab schneiden hat mal jemand gesagt.Nur dann kann man die schlecht aufhängen beim Räuchern.

Danke für die vielen Antworten jetzt schon einmal von mir!*


----------



## dorschangler12345 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

is zwar hart aber das messer sozusagen ins genicdk stechen! n stück hinter den augen in der mitte einfach messer bisl stecken lassen ca ne halbe stunde


----------



## Mühle (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Aal mit nem alten Handtuch packen und dann das Rückgrat hinterm Kopf durchtrennen. Danach winden sie sich zwar noch ein bißchen, aber wenn man den Aal dann irgendwo reinpackt kommt er nicht mehr raus. diese Methode hat den Vorteil, dass man zusätzlichen einen Anpack an dem glitschigen Aal bekommt, indem man ihm mit dem Daumen ins Genick packen kann.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Herbyg (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Hallo,
Auszug aus den Prüfungsfragen zur Fischerprüfung des Landes Sachsen-Anhalt:

_Bei Aalen und Plattfischen (Schollen, Flundern, Seezungen usw.) kann die Betäubung unterbleiben. Aale sind, wenn die Betäubung unterbleibt, durch einen bis auf die Wirbelsäule reichenden Schnitt dicht unterhalb des Kopfes und sofortiges Aufschneiden der Leibeshöhle und Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens zu schlachten, der Schnitt bis auf die Wirbelsäule kann unterbleiben, wenn die Ausblutung durch Aufschneiden der Leibeshöhle und sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens bewirkt wird._

Ich töte Aale in der Regel mit einem Stich in der Aftergegend, lasse sie ausbluten und nehme sie dann gleich aus. Wenn man den feinen Nervenfaden, der entlang der Wirbelsäule verläuft entfernt, bewegt der Aal sich anschließend garantiert kaum noch.

Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Mikesch (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Nimm einen "Aaltöter", ob in Zangenform oder gerade ist egal. Damit durchtrennt man sicher die Wirbelsäule mit sämtlichen Nervenbahnen hinter dem Kopf.
Oder so wie Mühle vorgeschlagen hat.

Der Schnitt bis auf die Wirbelsäule ist Quatsch, schränkt nur die Bewegung ein bisschen ein.


----------



## Mühle (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Falsch gelesen.

Muss Mikesch recht geben: Ein Schnitt lediglich bis auf die Wirbelsäule bringt nicht, man muss ja gerade die Nervenbahnen in ihr durchtrennen!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Den Aal nimmst du am besten mit einem alten Handtuch oder Küchentuch, das du vorher feucht im Sand oder Erde gerieben hast. Da glitscht dir kein Aal mehr weg.

Töte ihn am besten mit einem Aaltöter, der trennt sauber die Wirbelsäule durch.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

eben.....nen * Aaltöter* - damit sind sie dann schnell und problemlos im Jenseits... :m


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Aaltöter 

1. Ansetzen





2. Drücken


----------



## Mühle (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

@ Franzl
Schöne Beschreibung.

Für Deine Aale brauchste doch bestimmt Aaltöter im XXL-Format, oder?

Bei Deinen bildet sich doch bei Verwendung eines handelsüblichen aaltöters allenfalls ein Nackenwulst...

Gruß Mühle


----------



## tintenklecks (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

*Danke Danke............

Dachte immer das Aaltöter nix taugen.
Werde mir wohl mal einen kaufen müssen. 
*


----------



## CyTrobIc (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

oder hintern kopp stechen, in zeitung einwickeln und auf harten untergrund werfen, dann zuckt er nich mehr


----------



## the doctor (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

warum nicht einfach den Kopf direkt abtrennen?


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

@the doctor
ist beim räuchern nicht so dolle


----------



## the doctor (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

achso......fange sie soooo selten....Bisher hab ichs fast immer so gemacht, die Haut in einem abgezogen und später dann gebraten


----------



## angler0507 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



			
				tintenklecks schrieb:
			
		

> *Danke Danke............
> 
> Dachte immer das Aaltöter nix taugen.
> Werde mir wohl mal einen kaufen müssen.
> *



Mach das. Die Dinger sind echt wirksam, kann ich mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschliessen…


----------



## angeltreff (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



			
				Herbyg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich töte Aale in der Regel mit einem Stich in der Aftergegend



Also das habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Stich in den Arsch = tot - glaube ich nicht.

Persönlich halte ich diese "Aaltöter" auch für entbehrlich. Trockenes Handtuch, fest zupacken und mit dem Messer LÄNGS hinter dem Kopf einstechen. Ich töte alle Aale so und glaubt mir - danach hat keiner mehr Schereieien gemacht. 

Auf dem Foto kann man es gut erkennen.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Ich hatte auch mal das Problem mit dem töten meines bisher einzigen Aals(dafür aber ein knapper Meter). Der ist mir auch noch nach Stunden vor der Wohnungstür aus`m Eimer geklettert, und das nach etlichen Mordanschlägen...so richtig tot war der echt erst nachdem ich Ihn komplett geputzt hatte! Also habe ich das Internet nach einer "humanen" Art für die Aaltötung durchsucht und habe einen Artikel gefunden: Den Aaleimer nur knapp mit Wasser füllen und 2 große Flaschen Mineralwasser mit Kohlensäure dazu. Den Aal mit Kopfhaue betäuben und in den Eimer legen. Der betäubte Aal wacht nicht wieder auf, sondern erstickt weil er CO2 atmet. Ich weiß nicht ob es funktioniert, habe bisher keinen Aal mehr gefangen , vielleicht kann das ja mal ein Aaljäger ausprobieren und berichten wie das funktioniert. Vorstellen kann ich mir das schon.


----------



## Herbyg (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Also das habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Stich in den Arsch = tot - glaube ich nicht.


 
Hi angeltreff,
schon möglich, dass Du das noch nie gehört hast und so wie Du es hier zitierst, habe ich es wohl auch nicht geschrieben (normale Vorgehensweise: Lesen, Denken, Posten). 
Und ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich auch so ziemlich egal.
Ich habe *meine *Erfahrungen berichtet. Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



> Den Aaleimer nur knapp mit Wasser füllen und 2 große Flaschen Mineralwasser mit Kohlensäure dazu. Den Aal mit Kopfhaue betäuben und in den Eimer legen. Der betäubte Aal wacht nicht wieder auf, sondern erstickt weil er CO2 atmet. Ich weiß nicht ob es funktioniert, habe bisher keinen Aal mehr gefangen , vielleicht kann das ja mal ein Aaljäger ausprobieren und berichten wie das funktioniert. Vorstellen kann ich mir das schon.



uff... bitte bitte macht das nicht! Mit human hat das gar nix zu tun - im Gegenteil!

Bislang hab ich mit einem stinknomalen Aaltöter, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen noch jeden Aal tot gebracht. Einmal richtig "getroffen" und der liegt da wie ein Brett...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Ganz genau Franz, eine bessere und einfachere Methode, als die mit dem "Aaltöter" gibt es nicht um einen Aal ordentlich und schnell zu töten.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

@Stuffel
es gibt da ja noch diese "Aalzange".. hast du die schon mal ausprobiert ?

http://www.aalzange.de/

Werd mir die irgendwann mal holen, und schauen ob das Teil funktioniert.. vom Prinzip her schaut das nämlich gar nicht so schlecht aus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Nee, das Ding kannte ich bis eben noch garnicht. |kopfkrat 

Ist sicher ganz interessant,.... ich bleib aber lieber bei meinem guten alten "Aaltöter". Ich will mich ja schließlich nicht selber verletzten. #d  |rolleyes  :q


----------



## Mühle (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Oha, human nenn ich die Methode mit dem Mineralwasser auch nicht gerade. Ähnlich wie das "Einsalzen", was ja leider aus Bequemlichkeit auch immer noch praktiziert wird. Außerdem: Eine vorherige Betäubung des Aals ist in der Regel ja gar nicht möglich, da man ihm schlecht eins auf den Kopf geben kann bzw. wenn man es doch schafft, es keine Wirkung zeigt.
Am besten hält man sich wirklich an: Entweder Aaltöter oder kleines Knippchen (siegerländisch für Messer) nehmen und Wirbelsäule hinter dem Kopf durchtrennen.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Perückenkünstler (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Ja ok, war ja nur ein Vorschlag. Allerdings habe ich den Aal schon betäubt bekommen. Mit 2-3 *richtigen* Schlägen mit meinem Messergriff (Hartgummi mit Stahlkern) auf den Kopf. Für ca 20 Minuten hat er genug gehabt.


----------



## Fischbox (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang hab ich mit einem stinknomalen Aaltöter, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen noch jeden Aal tot gebracht. Einmal richtig "getroffen" und der liegt da wie ein Brett...



Das hätte von mir sein können... :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Hier ein bild wie ich es immer mache: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So ists richtig


----------



## bodenseepeter (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Neulich hat mein Angelkumpel mit mir zusammen einen schönen 80er gefangen. Hat getobt wie ein Irrer (eigentlich beide), was man ja verstehen kann. Das Messer wurde in´s Genick gerammt und dann die Klinge gedreht. Der Aal hat keinen Zupper mehr gemacht. Schneller habe ich es noch nie gesehen. Auch nicht mit Aaltöter. War vielleicht auch ein Glückstreffer (der Aal wird´s wohl anders sehen...)


----------



## angeltreff (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Das Messer wurde in´s Genick gerammt und dann die Klinge gedreht. Der Aal hat keinen Zupper mehr gemacht. Schneller habe ich es noch nie gesehen. Auch nicht mit Aaltöter.


 
Genau das ist meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Fischdödl (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Ich nehme auch den Aaltöter.Ist ne schnelle und saubere Sache#6


----------



## Bondex (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

@all
vieles hier ist richtig, aber eben nicht ganz

@Karpfenchamp
fast richtig nur solltest du den Stich etwas weiter hinten ansetzen, sonst haste einen Kopfschuss

In der Berufsfischerei werden Aale im großen Stil getötet indem sie zunächst mit Strohm betäubt werden. Anschließend werden sie sofort ausgewaidet.
Dies läßt sich für private Zwecke nicht durchführen, also muß ein waidgerechter Angler folgendermaßen vorgehen:
Der Aaltöter durchtrennt ds Genick hinter dem Kopf. Anschließend muß der Aal sofort ausgenommen werden. Alles Andere ist reine Tierquälerei. Versuche im Aquarium haben ergeben, daß einfach nur abgestochene Aale nach 2 Tagen bereits wieder Bewegung zeigen und gar nach 2 Monaten wieder fressen. Der Aal ist durch Totstechen also nicht totzukriegen er hält allerding dann so still, daß man ich ausnehmen kann. Dazu beläßt man das Vorfach zunächst im Maul des Aals damit man den Aal richtig gerade ziehen kann, ansonsten gibt´s einen unsauberen Schnitt. Mit einem Lappen oder Zeitungspapier wird der Aal sicher gehalten und gegen die Rutenspitze geradegezogen. Ein Stich mit dem scharfen Filitiermesser ins Waidloch und dann bis hinter die Brustflossen (bis etwa Augenhöhe) aufschneiden. Nun kann man den Haken entfernen weil der Aal nurn in der Bauchhöle gegriffen werden kann. Jetzt schneidet man noch etwa 5-7 cm in Richtung Schwanzspitze weiter auf und entfernt die Niere. Den Aal danach am besten sofort sauber ausspühlen, dann ist auf jeden Fall Ruhe im Karton. Erst jetzt wird weitergeangelt!!!!


----------



## angler0507 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> vieles hier ist richtig, aber eben nicht ganz
> 
> @Karpfenchamp
> ...




@bondex Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher: Dass mit dem Tierversuch habe ich (vor Jahren) auch gelesen – und das unglaublich beeindruckende Ergebnis wie du es hier schilderst habe ich auch so in Erinnerung. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, haben die Wisenschaftler das "Rückgrat" jedoch nicht komplett durchtrennt, was ein entscheidender Unterschied zum Aaltöter ist.
Gegen die Annahme, dass der Aaltöter den Aal nicht wirklich tötet, sprechen auch die Aale, die ich nach längeren Angelsessions daheim ausnehme und die bereits in "Leichenstarre" sind…  #c 
Dein beschriebenes Vorgehen ist zwar garantiert die professionellste und einwandfreiste Variante, aber (zumindest bei uns) in der Praxis doch etwas schwer umsetzbar: Dunkelheit, meist steil abfallende Uferböschung aus Kies und Sand, Hecken etc… Wir haben gelegentlich Aale zum direkt Grillen ausgenommen, und das war meist ein mords Theater (und keinesfalls weil die noch gezappelt hätten)
Ist aber definitiv ein ethisch und tierrechtliche wichtige Frage, in der ich mich auch gerne korrigieren lasse… |kopfkrat


----------



## Pfandpirat (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

also ich bin wirklich kein biologie oder mediziner aber:

wenn ich einem tier die wirbelsäule mit allen dort befindlichen nerven 
durchtrenne, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen dass es noch ein weile zappelt
aber nicht das der aal nach 2 tagen immer noch lebt


----------



## Bondex (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

So komme gerade vom Aalangeln an der Elbe wieder. 2 released, 2 massakriert. Mein Aaltöter traf den Aal auf der Höhe genau zwischen Augen und Brustflossen. Einmal Knack und der Aal hat keinen Mucks mehr gemacht, trotzdem habe ich ihn gleich danach aus der Decke geschlagen um gaaaanz sicher zu gehen. Tierquälerei lehne ich absolut ab auch wenn der Aal gerade super läuft, soviel Zeit muß einfach sein!


----------



## Aali-Barba (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Ich vermute mal, dass die unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse mit dem Aaltöter durch "Fehlversuche" beim Einsatz kommen, weil der Aal einen solchen Zirkus macht, wenn man ihn gefangen hat.

Nachdem ich hier ein wenig rum geforscht habe, bin ich auf den Hinweis gestoßen, dass es beim Aal wohl nix bringen soll, mit dem Betäuber auf dem Kopf zu schlagen, sondern man eher auf das hintere Teil des Rückgrades schlagen soll. 

Als ich also vor ein - zwei Wochen mit Aal-Andi unterwegs war zum Aalansitz, habe ich das nun mal probiert und gegenüber früheren Versuchen ein überraschend gutes Ergebnis erzielt.

Gleich nach dem Fang also das Vorfach abgehakt und den Aal damit hoch gehalten, mit dem Fuß den Schwanz des Aales fixiert und am Vorfach gezogen. Dann ein - zwei Schläge auf den hinteren Rückenteil des Schleichers und siehe da, sofort war Ruhe. Dann in aller Ruhe den Aaltöter angesetzt und das Genick durchtrennt. Anschließend den Aal nicht wie sonst in einen Beutel sondern in einen Eimer mit wenig Wasser gesteckt. Da das Ausnehmen am See verboten ist, habe ich das zwangsläufig so gemacht. 

Im Gegensatz zu den früheren Fängen hat der Aal weder anschließend nochmals Zirkus gemacht, sich nicht mehr bewegt und es war auch Andis Aussage nach (der hat ihn bekommen) beim Ausnehmen völlige Funkstille beim Ausnehmen und Abziehen. 

Wichtig schien mir der Hinweis mit de Rückgrad. Nach den Schlägen auf den Rücken hörte der Aal sofort auf, sich zu ringeln oder zu zappeln, sondern wurde sofort ganz steif und dann wurde er schlaff und man konnte ihn in aller Ruhe lang hin legen, um den Aaltöter anzusetzen. 

Eine weitere Erfahrung, die ich bisher so gemacht hatte war folgende:

Aale aus dem Rhein waren meist nach dem Genick durchtrennen mit dem Aaltöter sofort ruhig. Aale aus dem See waren da viel robuster und haben selbst nach Aaltöter, Abstechen und einer Nacht im Kühlschrank am nächsten Morgen wieder Bewegungen gemacht beim Ausnehmen daheim.


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Hallo Aali-Barba  |wavey: 

Interessant, was Du da schreibst mit den Schlägen aufs Rückgrat.
Genau das Gleiche habe ich auf Gran Canaria beim Congerangeln erlebt.

Hört sich jetzt vielleicht ein bischen brutal an  #c 

Dem gefangenen Conger wurde ein langes Stück Holz in den Rachen geschoben und dann kräftig draufgeschlagen.Im Anschluss ein Stich von oben ins Rückgrat.Die benutzten dafür einen angeschliffenen Schraubendreher !
Der Conger hat sich während der ganzen Ausfahrt nicht mehr gerührt.
Was in Anbetracht der Größe des Bootes und der des Congers auch sehr gut war  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## JanHofmann (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Das Messer wurde in´s Genick gerammt und dann die Klinge gedreht.


 
Muss der Aal dann nochmal abgestochen werden, damit er ausblutet. Es wurde mal erzählt, dass man beim abstechen aufpassen muss wo man sticht, weil das Blut giftig ist und es soll nicht ins Fleisch oder so gelangen. Ist da was dran?

Das das Blut giftig ist bzw. reizend bei offenen Wunden ist klar.


----------



## erhanovic (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Hallo 
methode 1 ganz klar : Aaltöter
methode  2 den Aal in Wasser mit Kohlensäure legen 
methode 3 in eine Tüte die keine Löcher hat rein legen und fest schließen so erstickt er 

Lg
erhanovic


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

*Was zum Festhalten super und billig ist: den Aal mit einem alten Kartoffelnetz packen, ist das Effektivste.*
*Dann mit dem Messer oder Aaltöter die Wirbelsäule durchtrennen.*


----------



## Aalhunter33 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

ich packe den aal mit einem alten handtuck,knalle* ihn dann heftigst auf den boden,dann stich bezw. schnitt ins herz,ab in den eimer und nach 5 minuten hat der beste ausgezuckt ! :vik:


----------



## Aalhunter33 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

...*handtuch* #6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



JanHofmann schrieb:


> Muss der Aal dann nochmal abgestochen werden, damit er ausblutet. Es wurde mal erzählt, dass man beim abstechen aufpassen muss wo man sticht, weil das Blut giftig ist und es soll nicht ins Fleisch oder so gelangen. Ist da was dran?
> 
> Das das Blut giftig ist bzw. reizend bei offenen Wunden ist klar.


 
Jeder Fisch sollte nach dem Töten sofort ausbluten, da das Blut am schnellsten verdirbt und ein ausgebluteter FIsch somit länger hält und besser schmeckt.
Ich favourisiere (zumindest bei Forellen) das Kehlen und fahre damit weitaus besser als bei dem weit verbreiteten Herzstich. 

Aalblut darf meines Wissens in Kontakt mit dem Fleisch geraten, also anders als Gallenflüssigkeit, die das Fleisch ungenießbar macht. In dieser Form ist Aalblut für den Menschen also ungefährlich. Der Aal wird ja vor dem verzehr eh noch gesäubert, bzw. erhitzt, was eventuell anhaftendes Blut unschädlich machen würde.

Zu vermeiden gilt ein Kontakt des Aalblutes mit der Schleimhaut und dem eigenen Blutkreislauf, daher kommt die Aussage, dass Aalblut giftig sei.

(hätte ich auch kürzer fassen können |rolleyes)


----------



## erhanovic (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Hallo Leutz

Ich hatte am Samstag ein großes problem mit meinem Aal-töter das hat mir garnichts gebracht weil meine Aale ein bischen in übergröße aufgetreten  sind  :vik:
Aber was eig. mir dann weiter geholfen hat war mein Teleskop Schläger, denen habe ich eben mal ein drüber gezogen und dann  den hals angeschnitten anschließend in eine plastiktüte und schön verknotet

das wars :q
(DIE AALE: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=251&pictureid=1878

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=251&pictureid=1879

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=251&pictureid=1880)


lg
erhanovic|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



erhanovic schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz
> 
> Ich hatte am Samstag ein großes problem mit meinem Aal-töter das hat mir garnichts gebracht weil meine Aale ein bischen in übergröße aufgetreten  sind  :vik:
> Aber was eig. mir dann weiter geholfen hat war mein Teleskop Schläger, denen habe ich eben mal ein drüber gezogen und dann  den hals angeschnitten anschließend in eine plastiktüte und schön verknotet
> ...





|bigeyesWow, da haste ja zwei Monsterschlangen gelandet!

Petri!!!#6










Nur das mit den Einweghandschuhen sieht "komisch" aus...|rolleyes


----------



## Benefitz (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

Klasse Aale!!!!  #6

Um Aale zu töten halte ich die Aale mit einem Handtuch fest und trette auf sie, damit sie sich wirklich nicht mehr bewegen, und anschließend steche ich das Messer ziemlich mittig hinter dem Kopf ein, dann drehe ich das Messer und durchtrenne die Wirbelsäule.
Dass mit dem Aaltöter habe ich noch nicht probiert kann mir aber gut vorstellen das es auch gut funktioniert.


----------



## Muschel-Michel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



Bondex schrieb:


> So komme gerade vom Aalangeln an der Elbe wieder. 2 released, 2 massakriert. Mein Aaltöter traf den Aal auf der Höhe genau zwischen Augen und Brustflossen. Einmal Knack und der Aal hat keinen Mucks mehr gemacht, trotzdem habe ich ihn gleich danach aus der Decke geschlagen um gaaaanz sicher zu gehen. Tierquälerei lehne ich absolut ab auch wenn der Aal gerade super läuft, soviel Zeit muß einfach sein!




Genau so gehts#6..mache ich auch so..waidgerecht#6

|wavey:


----------



## börnie (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

hallo,


mein gott ! bei einigen vorschlägen die hier gemacht werden, wird mir regelrecht schlecht #d:v

wie kann man einen aal nur am after einstechen und dann ausbluten lassen ?

ich beschäftige mich seit 30 jahren mit der aalangelei und habe in dieser zeit logischerweise auch schon "einige" gefangen.
man kann den aal sehr wohl vor dem abstechen betäuben. 
das hört sich jetzt vielleicht etwas brutal an, aber ich werfe ihn dazu auf den rasen !

danach zeigt er die gleiche wirkung wie z.b. ein barsch, zander, hecht usw, dem man vor dem abstechen auf den kopf schlägt.
wichtig ist, dass man den aal richtig zu fassen bekommt. dazu nehme ich ein trockenes tuch (altes handtuch).
den aal mit BEIDEN händen SICHER halten. danach werfe ich ihn mit wucht auf den rasen. 
man sieht sofort, dass er dadurch bewußtlos geworden ist.
ZUVOR habe ich ein SCHARFES und STABILES messer bereitgelegt. nach der betäubung, wird der aal SOFORT durch kopfstich und anschließendem herzstich getötet.
danach weide ich den fisch SOFORT GROB aus. lege ihn in einen eimer mit deckel und warte, bis die nachnerven ruhig werden. danach kommt die feinsäuberung.

größere aale lassen sich auf diese weise einfacher töten als kleinere. kleinere gehören sowieso zurück ins wasser.

BITTE : niemals einen aal bei lebendigem leibe ausbluten lassen oder ersticken !
oder gar in salzlösung "totlaufen" lassen. soetwas gehört bestraft !


----------



## nepomuk (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*



börnie schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> mein gott ! bei einigen vorschlägen die hier gemacht werden, wird mir regelrecht schlecht #d:v
> ...


 

Nachdem ich alles durchprobiert habe,
halte ich diese Methode für die Sauberste.
Mineralwasser und Salz sind wohl am qualvollsten.
Aaltöter oder Genickschnitt,
lasse ich nur gelten bei sofortiger Herzentnahme!

Gruß Swen


----------



## GiantKiller (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aale richtig abstechen*

anzumerken ist auch noch das die methode lebendig einfrieren *nicht* zugelassen ist, auch wenn einige experten, zb der hiesige ausbilder davon überzeugt sind, dass das sehr schonend sei.


----------

